# Front bumper for 95-99 sentra fit 98 200sx?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey guys, looking for an aftermarket nose for my 200sx. Need to replace it soon because I hit a dog and messed up my stock one. Found an awesome one for $169 from GTP but it's for a 95-99 sentra. They don't have any listings for 200sx's though..... so will it fit w/o any mods?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sure will bub...no modifications at all


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

You positive? Done this yourself? Any pics of someone that has or anything? Not saying I don't believe ya but I want to make sure before I order this =P. I was going to order a stock one and did..... got the wrong one two times. First one I got was for a sentra..... sent it back.... got a second one a few days later and it was for a 97 200sx and we was just gonna put it on but it didn't fit AT ALL. So sent it back too.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

the front clip of 95-97 sentra's and 200sx's are exaxtly the same so that means they have the same bumper mounting points. for 98/99 the sentra and 200sx have different bumpers and mounting points (i think?).
the only bumper from gtp that i have seen on all year cars is the drift bumper


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Yea, the drift is the one I want. So will it work?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

??? I Dont Know ????



















p.s. sorry for stealing pics


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Arghh..... anyone know for sure??????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, they are the same, it should fit.

My issue comes with GTP/importfan.

I bought the rear Drift bumper from them, and it is complete garbage. It is going to cost more to get it to fit, than it did for the bumper to begin with. 

STAY AWAY FROM GTP!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say, that rear bumper will not be going on my car. Like I said, it is utter garbage. It is the worst fiberglass work I have ever seen. I wasted $330.00 on this piece of garbage, and I don't want to see another tuner get scammed.

My advice, pay a bit more and get it from www.streetweaponkits.com

I've seen the front Drift bumper from them, and the fit and finish is great. 


DON"T WASTE YOUR MONEY WITH GTP!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GTP make crap products for the drift rear... from other people i heard that their front and side skirts fit no problem.

but as sean said stay away from GTP.

go with streetweapons kit.. they are actually way better.


----------



## Joe_se-r (Jul 24, 2004)

*bumper*

yes, sentras and 200sx are exactly the same car except 1 is 2 door and the other 4. the only thing about body kits for these cars is the side skirts for these cars. i know i have a 97 sentra and put sr20det in and put body kit.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^We determined that like 7 years ago buddy.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, 2002?  :loser:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Man, 2002?  :loser:


I love it when this happens.. its like raising the dead :fluffy:


----------

